# Snapped a few nice picture's of Quicksilver



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

Just thought I'd share a couple of nice pictures I snapped of Quicksilver the other day plus he got a new tank and is loving it,
he's having no trouble finding food as it's situated in the same area I have changed the bowl to a black one scince taking the photo just incase 
He's also started making bubble nests!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

He is beautiful! Is he blind? Lovely fish.....


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

MABetta said:


> He is beautiful! Is he blind? Lovely fish.....


Thank you, unfortunately he is mostly blind.


----------



## S_olh17 (Apr 25, 2019)

Wow I am in love with your fish and your tank. Both look fantastic, and I love the second photo with him facing the camera.


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

S_olh17 said:


> Wow I am in love with your fish and your tank. Both look fantastic, and I love the second photo with him facing the camera.


Thank you, yeah I love it also I thought he looked like stargazing 😁


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You got some really good shots. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You got some really good shots. Thanks for sharing them.


Thank you! 😁


----------



## TraceyL (Jun 14, 2021)

Beautiful fish and photo! I really love the zen feel of your tank.


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

TraceyL said:


> Beautiful fish and photo! I really love the zen feel of your tank.


Thank you!... my main fish tank was and is causing me a bit of a headache at the moment so I decorated Quicksilver's tank with relaxation in mind and honestly I love it no stress at all comes from him or his tank 😁


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

He is beautiful and so is his tank 💕 

Do you mind if I ask how you go about feeding him with the loss of vision? I have a partial dragon so I always keep an eye out for posts that is regarding loss of vision, in case I one day encounter it with mine.


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> He is beautiful and so is his tank 💕
> 
> Do you mind if I ask how you go about feeding him with the loss of vision? I have a partial dragon so I always keep an eye out for posts that is regarding loss of vision, in case I one day encounter it with mine.





Seqathe said:


> He is beautiful and so is his tank 💕
> 
> Do you mind if I ask how you go about feeding him with the loss of vision? I have a partial dragon so I always keep an eye out for posts that is regarding loss of vision, in case I one day encounter it with mine.


He can see a little bit and is very good at picking up on movement that combined with the fact that he eats from the floor of the tank all I needed was to add a bowl to localise were his food was going to be and he has learnt very quickly the place where he is fed,
I've switched to a black bowl as I've changed his substrate to one lighter in colour so the darker bowl is better for him to see his pellets whitch are sinking ones,
I guess you have to go with what works for you betta like my guy eats from the floor if you guy eats from the surface I'd start feeding in the same place all the time from now 
I hope you guy never develops diamond eye 😊


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

I always love seeing stories of Quicksilver. He seems like a really interesting fish! Also, those pictures look amazing! I am jealous you are able to get such good pictures! I got a crescent shaped aquarium kit (worst idea of my short fishkeeping career so far) and haven't been able to upgrade it yet. It has a super wimpy kit light and I think I've gotten three not-horrible pictures of my fish since I got her 6 months ago. Even my roommate can't get good pictures and taking gorgeous pictures is one of her passions! I'm so excited for when I can get a bigger glass aquarium with a good light. You guys will probably be bombarded with pictures of Chadashah!


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

Thank you!
Yeah he quite the character! My partner says he's a weird fish 😄
Honestly I've got so many photos of all of my fish it's kinda embarrassing 😅 
I'm sure a flat glass aquarium would make it a lot easier to get a good picture hopefully you'll get your upgrade soon 👍


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

Weird almost always means more interesting. Especially if you are just hearing stories! As soon as my tax return comes in. . . .Whenever that happens. I'll probably start a journal of some kind, and I will definitely be posting (my roommate's) pictures!


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

KatieMR said:


> Weird almost always means more interesting. Especially if you are just hearing stories! As soon as my tax return comes in. . . .Whenever that happens. I'll probably start a journal of some kind, and I will definitely be posting (my roommate's) pictures!


Definitely more interesting 😄,
Looking forward to see some pictures of your betta and I'm sure at least a few will have been taken by you 😊👍


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

QuicksilverBetta said:


> He can see a little bit and is very good at picking up on movement that combined with the fact that he eats from the floor of the tank all I needed was to add a bowl to localise were his food was going to be and he has learnt very quickly the place where he is fed,
> I've switched to a black bowl as I've changed his substrate to one lighter in colour so the darker bowl is better for him to see his pellets whitch are sinking ones,
> I guess you have to go with what works for you betta like my guy eats from the floor if you guy eats from the surface I'd start feeding in the same place all the time from now
> I hope you guy never develops diamond eye


He does eat from the surface... though he loves to scavenge along the ground too since some of the little baby brine shrimp I sometimes feed manage to escape him every now and then. I have just been feeding him lackluster from the surface but I will start to feed him in the same corner from now on, just in case. Thanks for the tip


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> He does eat from the surface... though he loves to scavenge along the ground too since some of the little baby brine shrimp I sometimes feed manage to escape him every now and then. I have just been feeding him lackluster from the surface but I will start to feed him in the same corner from now on, just in case. Thanks for the tip


Sounds like a plan! Quicksilver loves his blood worms it's great to have a bowl for these kinds of foods makes cleaning anything missed a lot easier..not that he leaves much uneaten 😁


----------

